# Problema en suministro electrico



## Elvic (Oct 27, 2007)

hola quizá no es de electrónica pero seguramente también puedan ayudarme a resolver el siguiente problema 

se trata de dos casas unidad en su estructura (varilla) como tratar de mostrar en la imagen que les pongo,
la cuestión es que en la casa 2(roja) existe el  problema, pues los aparatos electrónicos(tv radios reproductor DVD) se descomponen al cabo de un tiempo, funcionando puede ser de días o meses;
como podemos ver (-no estoy totalmente seguro-) las lineas son independientes las bajadas del postes solo hay un común que es neutro por lo tanto eso no seria problema amenos de que me equivoque


verifique  los voltajes en las casa y las mediciones son las siguientes 
casa azul  127v
casa roja  138v

tambien cheque con una sola punta del voltimetro y la otra flotante y en  la. 
casa azul  se miden 4v y 110v
casa roja se mide 7 v y 46v 


la pregunta en si le afecta que las casa estén unidas en su estructura y por eso se descompongan los aparatos en la casa 2  
Ayuda¡¡¡
Es un problema real no lo estoy inventando jeje ops:


----------



## capitanp (Oct 28, 2007)

Hay una variable TMF (tiempo minimo entre fallas) que se aplican a tosos los productos, en este caso te ha tocado unas aparatos fuera del promedio


----------



## mabauti (Oct 28, 2007)

Hay casi un 9% de sobrevoltaje en la casa roja, yo diria que no esta correcto eso. Mejor habla a CFE para que te orienten.


----------



## El nombre (Oct 28, 2007)

Suena a fallo del neutro. Cuando esto sucede se produce una sobretensión. 
Puedes hacer una prueba:
Antes del diferencial (si tienes) coloca el neutro a tierra (sin desconectar nada) Lo que haces es reforzar la tierra del neutro. 
Si con esta prueba no quemas nada avisa a la compañia suministradora y ya te pueden estar abonando lo que te han roto al igual que tienen que reparar el problema.


----------



## Elvic (Oct 29, 2007)

gracias por sus respuestas  

*capitanp * yo también creía eso, aunque no conocía este termino que mencionaste y lo descarte pues un *una tv nueva *al cabo de tres días de ponerla a funcionar se quemo el regulador y el transistor de horizontal (uso promedio unas 6 hrs).

*mabauti*
si me percate de eso pero crei que era algo relacionado con la cargas que existen en esa linea,

*El nombre*

esto fue lo que pareció algo para comprobar pero no entendí  del todo reforzar el neutro? es conectarlo a tierra fisica?  o a la estructura de la casa quizá?

gracias por sus respuestas otra ves. y  espero me pudieran responder estas ultimas preguntas


----------

